
Nerd TV Archives  - reitzensteinm
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/nerdtv/shows/
======
reitzensteinm
I was just going to point to the Max Levchin interview, which I rewatched last
night and thoroughly enjoyed, but there are far too many great interviews
there to just do that. Bill Joy, Bob Kahn, Dan Bricklin, Dan Drake, Tim
O'Reilly, Brewster Kahle, Andy Hertzfeld, all well worth watching (the shows
come in .ogg as well).

------
dhouston
the max levchin interview is fantastic, and probably among the top
entrepreneurship-related things i've seen/read in a long time. i haven't seen
the others, but seriously, go watch or read max's interview (he co-founded
paypal and slide); there are a variety of gems about vetting startup ideas,
working hard, catching "waves"/emerging markets, understanding business issues
as an engineer, and lots of other things the news.yc should appreciate.

<http://www.pbs.org/cringely/nerdtv/transcripts/002.html>

